# Barbie Loves M•A•C Exclusive



## Ms. Z (Feb 8, 2007)

*I purchased*

*Mothbrown *I can definitely see why this is one of MAC’s favorites* 
*Playful * 
*Springtime Skipper* *reminds me of Lucky Green w/a different texture 
*Beautyburst* 
*Lipstick  -  **Real Doll*
Lipglass - *Fashion Pack* *I’m disappointed w/this, I was hoping it would be similar to Poetic License
*Beauty Powder - **Pearl Sunshine*
*Powder Blush - **Don’t Be Shy *
*Mini Bag *
*Doll *I got the last one, both MAC stores on 5th Avenue are out of stock*
**both MAC stores on 5th Avenue do not have the shirts*

*I*

On the 2nd page I added photos of the exclusive t-shirt & photos of display at Henri Bendel


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Loves M•A•C Vanity Table & MU*

OMG, that vanity table is just too pretty and cute for words!
enjoy your new goodies!!!


----------



## lightnlovly (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Loves M•A•C Vanity Table & MU*

I WANT IT!!!!  That is soo cute!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Loves M•A•C Vanity Table & MU*

Lucky girl you! Wow, I thought it wasn't going to be released for a few more days?


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Loves M•A•C Vanity Table & MU*

As soon as I walkied in, I said "I want that", I knew it was not for sale, its only a display at the store.


----------



## madkitty (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Loves M•A•C Vanity Table & MU*

will they let you buy them though as most places will at the end of the promo?


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Loves M•A•C Vanity Table & MU*

i wish they would sell that table, lol! enjoy your goodies!!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Loves M•A•C Vanity Table & MU*

Ohhh, I am SO excited!!


----------



## Jennybella (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Loves M•A•C Vanity Table & MU*

I thought the collection wasnt going to be released till fed 13?


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Loves M•A•C Vanity Table & MU*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennybella* 

 
_I thought the collection wasnt going to be released till fed 13?_

 
The NY PRO store releases collections a week early


----------



## User40 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Loves M•A•C Vanity Table & MU*

You lucky thing, you! I can't wait to get some. It seems like an eternity 'til Tuesday. I want to get the mini bag, too. It's kind of hard to see it on the MAC website. Is it every bit as adorable as it sounds? Enjoy your treasures!   
Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Loves M•A•C Vanity Table & MU*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 

 
_i wish they would sell that table, lol! enjoy your goodies!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Even if they did, I probably could not afford it.


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Loves M•A•C Vanity Table & MU*

Additional photos added.​ 
FYI: check back tomorrow, I will post an update on the shirt & the photos.

P.S.  All NYC stores released the collection today (Macys, MAC stores, Saks, etc...)​


----------



## AlliSwan (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Loves M•A•C Vanity Table & MU*

BAH I am totally freakin over here! LOVE it all!!


----------



## MissMarley (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Loves M•A•C Vanity Table & MU*

ARGGH!! I WANTS IT!! Can you compare the pink blush to other mac blushes, like Pink Swoon or any others? Please killing my lemming..


----------



## m.a.c.princess (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Loves M•A•C Vanity Table & MU*

Damn!!! I wish I was in NYC!!! I have to wait one more week!!! So jealous!!! Good Haul! Can't wait to see other pics....


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Loves M•A•C Vanity Table & MU*

That vanity is awesome!


----------



## n_c (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Loves M•A•C Vanity Table & MU*

Awesome haul you got there!


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Loves M•A•C Vanity Table & MU*

Great haul 
I can't wait for the barbie collection


----------



## Jacq-i (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Loves M•A•C Vanity Table & MU*

Wait... Did you get the vanity too?? Pure beautiful!!

Anyway, great haul!


----------



## juli (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Loves M•A•C Vanity Table & MU*

Omggg I am so jealous!!! Great haul!


----------



## mommamacgurl (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Loves M•A•C Vanity Table & MU*

nice! I can't wait until tuesday i'm going to work late...i told my supervisor i have something to take care of.


----------



## Holly (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Loves M•A•C Vanity Table & MU*

Man even the BOXES that have the makeup in em look cool!


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Loves M•A•C Vanity Table & MU*

Fashion Pack looks good! I was going to pass on that but now I might change my mind. Everything looks fabulous!
I hope my Macy's has the darn Barbie postcards on Tuesday.
They have not gotten any postcards in a while and it irks me.


----------



## charismaticlime (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Loves M•A•C Vanity Table & MU*

Sweet haul!
So is Fashion Pack similar to Enchantress?


----------



## emmy (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Loves M•A•C Vanity Table & MU*

I'm so jealous! ._.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Loves M•A•C Vanity Table & MU*

I am going tomorrow. not sure if i am going to macys, the mac store or saks though. Any recommendations?
Yay for barbie!


----------



## Jennybella (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Loves M•A•C Vanity Table & MU*

dude I am so going this weekend!!!!!! I really want the doll but Ive got a feeling Im not gunna get it


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Loves M•A•C Vanity Table & MU*

wowwwwwwww girl...u went all out with the vanity and all...it loooks gorgeous...EXCELLENT HAUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I AM SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO JEALOUS


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 9, 2007)

*Barbie Loves M•A•C Exclusive t-shirts*

I checked it out, It's true, so here it is.....These are the exclusive Barbie Loves MAC t-shirts selling at Henri Bendel.

I purchased the one in the 2nd photo.


----------



## sharyn (Feb 9, 2007)

this is beyond gorgeous. Thank you so much for sharing!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_God I *have* to buy this collection._


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 9, 2007)

thanks SO MUCH for posting all the photos, you are the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




man I am so in love with everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 those t-shirts look hot!! haha looks like I'm gonna be spending more than I thought


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Loves M•A•C Exclusive t-shirts*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_I checked it out, It's true, so here it is.....These are the exclusive Barbie Loves MAC t-shirts selling at Henri Bendel.

I purchased the one in the 2nd photo._

 
What is Henri Bendel?  I have never heard of it...  but those shirts are TOO CUTE!


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Loves M•A•C Exclusive t-shirts*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_What is Henri Bendel? I have never heard of it... but those shirts are TOO CUTE!_

 

It’s a high end department store 
http://www.limitedbrands.com/brands/henri/index.jsp


----------



## Eemaan (Feb 9, 2007)

Z you are the Mac don-ess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you always have such luck in gettin these collections first are you pics are just amazing. 

please please show us a full pic of the t-shirt you bought


----------



## madkitty (Feb 9, 2007)

stop it stop it stop it - we're not getting the tshirts and Im in a sulk


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 9, 2007)

Bendel’s went all out for this collection, the windows of the store and the displays are fantastic.  The windows have giant 60’s style Barbie’s wrapped in a Barbie towel, their is a little room in the middle of the sales floor w/a vanity table, cabinets, chair & stool, and a free photo booth where you can take a picture of yourself.  When your pictures are ready you’ll be pleased to see the MAC Barbie logo on them.

I was surprised at how many people were at this launch last night, getting makeovers w/the new products & having fun checking out the products (and it wasn’t even their Preview Party night, that’s next week). 

Besides the exclusive t-shirts they have Barbie gloves, costume jewelry, gloves, a book & few styles of clutch bags.

Oh, I also noticed they still have LE Edition e/s from older collections on the counter, and they sell empty palettes.


----------



## NYDoll88 (Feb 9, 2007)

Z are you going on the 17th to the party at Bendel?


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NYDoll88* 

 
_Z are you going on the 17th to the party at Bendel?_

 
I wasn't planning on it because I already purchased everything I was plannin to buy, but If I can drop by w/o a reservation maybe I will.  If you go have fun & take pictures, I think I heard someone say that their would be models dressed as Barbie.


----------



## foxyqt (Feb 9, 2007)

i want this collection to get here right nowwww!!!


----------



## NYDoll88 (Feb 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_I wasn't planning on it because I already purchased everything I was plannin to buy, but If I can drop by w/o a reservation maybe I will.  If you go have fun & take pictures, I think I heard someone say that their would be models dressed as Barbie._

 
Yes! Half-naked models as Ken. <3
Also lovely drinks, and probably Richie Rich is going to show up.


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 

 
_Z you are the Mac don-ess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 you always have such luck in gettin these collections first are you pics are just amazing. 

please please show us a full pic of the t-shirt you bought 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks, unfortunately for my wallet, I work near all these stores.

Here's the photos of the t-shirt.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Feb 9, 2007)

Awwwww!!!

I just got home from getting my Barbie at Bendels.  I sent my bf in to get it though since I had to stay in the car (and rush hour in midtown manhattan is not a fun place to be)...I have never wished that he could drive as much as I do right now!!!  I was so close to all that prettifulness & I missed it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm on my way back into the city now (without my car this time) so if they're still open when I get there I'm totally going to play!


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NYDoll88* 

 
_Yes! Half-naked models as Ken. <3
Also lovely drinks, and probably Richie Rich is going to show up._

 
The naked male models were at Macy's, they were painted for some colorful collection last year, not in the least bit interesting, too skinny.  Girl, didn't you know she dumped Ken a couple of years ago?

yeah OK, Richie Rich? you are tioo funny.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Loves M•A•C Vanity Table & MU*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mommamacgurl* 

 
_nice! I can't wait until tuesday i'm going to work late...i told my supervisor i have something to take care of.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That gives me an idea. I feel a need to visit a project on Tuesday.  How 'bout that, I guess I'll be out of the office and conveniently near a mall.  How serendipitous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Holy crap!  This collection is going cost at least ....well, a lot.  Damn, I want that shirt too!


----------



## julievdveer (Feb 9, 2007)

I am soooo feeling like I live in nowheres-ville now!  LOL

Well, OK, I do--


----------



## a914butterfly (Feb 9, 2007)

where on 5th avenue is henry bendell's?? thanks


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 9, 2007)

712 Fifth Avenue (BTW. 55/56 street)
212-247-1100


----------



## stickles (Feb 10, 2007)

the embossing is too cute


----------



## carrotcake (Feb 10, 2007)

i can't wait for this to get here!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Feb 10, 2007)

wow MAC is spending a crap load on this launch! haha


----------



## honyd (Feb 10, 2007)

If u dont mind me asking how much was the shirt from bendels??  thanks


----------



## red (Feb 10, 2007)

That Bendel's Barbie T shirt is really adorable, better than the one that will be sold on mac.com 

I'm all set with my haul, bought the last few odds-n-ends today at Mac Pro NY -- blew another $68 ... I'm a disgrace -- bringing my tab Mac Barbie to $264 

I'm done, I'm over this Barbie madness


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 11, 2007)

this l/s is great


----------



## peanut (Feb 11, 2007)

Fantastic pics! I so can't wait for this collection!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 11, 2007)

Holy crap!  I keep looking at those pics.  My nipples are getting hard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Why isn't it the 13th yet?


----------



## darkh3av3n (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh man!!! I am so jealous of you! Let us know how it works for you!


----------



## litlaur (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_Fashion Pack *I’m disappointed w/this, I was hoping it would be similar to Poetic License_

 
Well damn! I was hoping the same thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but there are still a few things from this collection I know I'll love.


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *honyd* 

 
_If u dont mind me asking how much was the shirt from bendels?? thanks_

 
Including tax, it was $43.35


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 12, 2007)

There’s a bag AUGHHHHHHH! Why nobody told me?  
   I can’t afford it.


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 13, 2007)

wow nice!


----------



## Pinklady77 (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## freshangi (Feb 13, 2007)

i want all~!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *freshangi* 

 
_i want all~!!_

 
I love this collection & have to admit that I wanted everything too; but I can't afford to buy things that I know I'm not going to ever wear.


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 14, 2007)

I'd have to yoink that vanity! It's gorgeous. <3

Enjoy your new stuff


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NYDoll88* 

 
_Yes! Half-naked models as Ken. <3
Also lovely drinks, and probably Richie Rich is going to show up._

 
Check out the photos on this site.  I know its been a long time, but if anyone attended, can you please post photos (the ones on this site are not very clear)
http://www.tiffanyastone.com/blog/2007/02/barbie_loves_mac_and_henri_ben.php

BTW: Barbie dumped Ken a few years ago so he no longer attends any of her events.


----------



## BingTheCherry (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice haul!


----------

